# USB Audio not working

## pmatos

Hi all,

I have a logitech usb headset and I'm trying to make it work with skype but having quite a few problems. I just compiled USB Audio as a module in gentoo sources 2.6.14-r2 and I have the following alsa file:

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio

options snd-intel8x0 index="0"

options snd-usb-audio index="1"

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2

options snd-pcm-oss nonblock_open=1
```

But for some reason when I plug it to the USB I get on dmesg:

```
usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

cannot find the slot for index 1 (range 0-1)

cannot create card instance 0

snd-usb-audio: probe of 1-2:1.0 failed with error -5
```

Any ideas why and how to solve this, thanks.

Paulo Matos

----------

## pmatos

Found the problem with this. options snd cards_limit=2 should be =3 since modem also counts as sound card.

The problem now is that dsp1 (created when I plug USB devide) is not working so skype doesn't work. However I can record and play sound from aplay and arecord with -D plughw:1,0 so headset works with alsa but not yet with oss.

Any tips?

Cheers,

Paulo Matos

 *pmatos wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> I have a logitech usb headset and I'm trying to make it work with skype but having quite a few problems. I just compiled USB Audio as a module in gentoo sources 2.6.14-r2 and I have the following alsa file:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## ipic

Have a look at this post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-400977-highlight-skype.html

We found a similar problem - it appears that the oss emulation layer for usb sound devices has broken at kernel version 2.6.14_rc1/2. Unfortunately no fix yet - just more of us in the same boat   :Sad: 

I have had no luck at all in finding a place where kernel or alsa bugs are reported and tracked - if someone knows how to find out if a specific problem is known about / being addressed that would be helpful.

Regards

Ian

----------

## pmatos

 *ipic wrote:*   

> Have a look at this post:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-400977-highlight-skype.html
> 
> We found a similar problem - it appears that the oss emulation layer for usb sound devices has broken at kernel version 2.6.14_rc1/2. Unfortunately no fix yet - just more of us in the same boat  
> ...

 

Moving discussion to the above thread!

----------

